# I wish to get rid of the milia



## aktie (Jun 10, 2007)

There are these tiny beads of oil beads on my cheek and under my eyes.

I ignore them but it is getting too many for comfort. I went to the derm and she said these are milia, I either do extraction or laser. I am not keen on extraction as my cousin went for extraction and there were scarrings.

Laser is too expensive. Anyone have this problem ?

Thanks a million for any advice.


----------



## Miss World (Jun 10, 2007)

a friend of mine had them removed at the derm ... they had it brunt, and then used a cream to make sure there was no scarring.


----------



## semantje (Jun 10, 2007)

i have these too. hate them


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 10, 2007)

I get these once in a while too. My esthetician extracts them. I have had no scarring.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 10, 2007)

I have these also, I just exfoliate. No harm done!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2007)

I would have another talk with the dermatologist to understand the amount of scarring with either procedure. If the milia is removed properly, there shouldn't be any scaring.

I heard that using Retin A can prevent milia - might be a good question to ask your dermatologist.

I had milia after I had dermabrasion. The plastic surgeon said it is normal to get milia after the procedure and that it would go away on its own - it did.

When my son was born, he had milia as well. The pediatrician said that his mila would go away - and it did eventually.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's a couple threads from others with the same problem. Please remember to do a search before starting a new thread.






hth

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ighlight=milia

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ighlight=milia


----------



## yuuki888 (Jun 11, 2007)

Okay this will sound hardcore or dangerous but it really wasn't.

What i did was use eyebrow scissors meant for thinning.. SUPER CAREFULLY with a magnifying mirror cut the skin surface [ one directly underlower lashes and 2 on each eyelid ] then the bead came out and i used rubbing alcohol on them to prevent infection.. there was absolutely no scarring, it was cheap [ free ], minor bleeding [ less than popping a nasty pimple ] and healed within 2 days with no discomfort and they have not come back.. anyways just an idea

good luck with your milia - i hate them ehhe


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 11, 2007)

i had on under my eye area.

it drove me nuts, one day i gave up (it was there for like over a month) i squeezed it and it went away. i didnt scar but i was stupid now when i think about it for doing it, but it was one of those i couldnt stand it thing and it was like in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## aktie (Jul 2, 2007)

I got the naturalis milia product from link on one of the thread. Just got the product last week. I having been applying it. Small size milia have reduced. However, large ones seems to reduce only a bit.

Will ask the naturalis product specialist about this. Maybe i am too impatient.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 2, 2007)

i would be afraid of turning it into major pimples and scars i had experience of it



big nono for me

this is how milia looks like .


----------



## aktie (Jul 2, 2007)

Is that you? The two pictures do not seem to match?


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, until i saw those pictures i had no idea what these were. How do you get them???!


----------

